# Rapfen essen?



## klaus marquardt (14. April 2010)

Tach zusammen,

hab´ne Frage bezgl. Rapfen.

Schmecken die, und wenn, welches Rezept?

Wäre echt dankbar, da man bei uns am Rhein und vor allem an Kanälen in NRW einige schöne fischen kann.

Danke!


----------



## Fanne (14. April 2010)

*AW: Rapfen essen?*

servus klaus 

ob die  rapfen in deiner gegend genießbar sind kann ich nicht beurteilen .

 bei uns in der elbe nehmen wir gerne die rapfen für fisch-frikadellen .


dazu wolfen wir die filets 2x durch die feinste scheibe  und fahren dann weiter fort wie mit normalen  frikadellen .


schmeckt richtig lecker !

probiers mal aus .


gruss


----------



## Anglerjugend (14. April 2010)

*AW: Rapfen essen?*

Jopp so kenne ich das auch. Rapfen schmeckt auf jeden Fall nicht schlecht aber wie du ihn selbst im Bezug auf andere Fischarten empfindest musst du selbst rausfinden.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (14. April 2010)

*AW: Rapfen essen?*

Hab jetzt schon öfters gehört, dass man, beim Braten, bei den Jungs an den Gräten fast erstickt... Aber mit Fischfrikadellen müsste das eig. schmecken, so wie Fanne es schon beschrieben hat. Genau so mache ich es auch mit Brassen, und die haben ja auch ne Menge Gräten.|rolleyes
MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## vermesser (14. April 2010)

*AW: Rapfen essen?*

Einfach schuppen und im ganzen aufs Blech mit Speckstreifen oben drauf.

Dadurch, daß Du ihn vor der Zubereitung nicht zerteilst, hast Du die Gräten im Ganzen und die sind gut sichtbar. Also kein Problem.

Schmecken tun die gut. Sie sollten nur eine Größe von mindestens 55, besser nochmehr cm haben. Sonst sind die Gräten so klein und nerven. Alles in allem ein guter Speisefisch mit schönem weißem Fleisch.


----------



## klaus marquardt (15. April 2010)

*AW: Rapfen essen?*

Guten Morgen zusammen,

vielen Dank für die Tips!

Ich werde sowohl die Frikadellen, wie auch die Backblechgeschichte ausprobieren und mich dann nochmal melden!

Nochmal vielen Dank und

*Petri Heil!*

*Klaus*


----------



## Fanne (15. April 2010)

*AW: Rapfen essen?*

servus klaus 


du musst bei den klopsen nicht die ganzen gräten raus popeln ... 

wolfe kleinere mit durch , schmeckt man nicht und ersticken tut man nicht dran ,

merkste  nicht beim essen 


gruss


----------



## Slamm Penner (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rapfen essen?*

Geräuchert ist Rapfen eine Delikatesse. Wichtig, vorher ca. 12 h in Salzlake einlegen, dadurch werden die gefühlt 100 Mio. Gräten so spröde, dass du die nicht mehr spürst, sprich die zerbröseln einfach. Für mich besser als Aal.

Gruß SP


----------



## angelmummi (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rapfen essen?*



Slamm Penner schrieb:


> Geräuchert ist Rapfen eine Delikatesse. Wichtig, vorher ca. 12 h in Salzlake einlegen, dadurch werden die gefühlt 100 Mio. Gräten so spröde, dass du die nicht mehr spürst, sprich die zerbröseln einfach. Für mich besser als Aal.
> 
> Gruß SP


 
geräucherten Rapfen hatte ich auch schon mal in Tschechien gegessen. Kann ich nur bestätigen schmeckt sehr lecker. Die Tschechen haben den Rapfen trocken gepöckelt. Aber was ich nicht mehr weiß ist, ob die Tschechen den Fisch zuvor entschuppt haben. Wie räucherst Du den Rapfen? Mit oder ohne Schuppen?

Gruß angelmummi


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (24. März 2015)

*AW: Rapfen essen?*



klaus marquardt schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> 
> vielen Dank für die Tips!
> 
> ...



und wo ist der Bericht  
ich hab grad Lust auf Rapfen und bei den Grössen kann man doch mal paar Klopse zaubern  
aber ich hab echt kein Plan ob ich die Rapfen essen kann ? 
gruss Michi


----------



## labralehn (24. März 2015)

*AW: Rapfen essen?*



angelmummi schrieb:


> geräucherten Rapfen hatte ich auch schon mal in Tschechien gegessen. Kann ich nur bestätigen schmeckt sehr lecker. Die Tschechen haben den Rapfen trocken gepöckelt. Aber was ich nicht mehr weiß ist, ob die Tschechen den Fisch zuvor entschuppt haben. Wie räucherst Du den Rapfen? Mit oder ohne Schuppen?
> 
> Gruß angelmummi



Ich esse die geräucherte Haut nie mit, ist mir zu zäh.
Essen tue ich nur von der Haut, das Fett auf der Fischseite.


----------



## ulli1958m (24. März 2015)

*AW: Rapfen essen?*



50Fifty schrieb:


> und wo ist der Bericht
> ich hab grad Lust auf Rapfen ......


Hoffe da ist nix schief gelaufen......
Letzte Aktivität: 19.07.2013 16:18 von Klaus marquardt |kopfkrat


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (24. März 2015)

*AW: Rapfen essen?*

Habe mir grad mal auf gut Glück nen Fleischwolf geordert ... Versuch ist es wert #6 ... 
und wieder nen Zielfisch auf dem " Zettel " 
gruss Michi

ps. @ulli1958m versteh die Frage nicht ...?


----------



## Trollwut (24. März 2015)

*AW: Rapfen essen?*

Ich hab da noch so ein Erlebnis...
Meine Mutter kann trotz einem Fischer als Vater wohl eingefrorene Fische nicht unterscheiden.

Hatte für meinen Opa einen Rapfen im Gefrierschrank, weil der gerne Fischfrikadellen isst, und einen Hecht, den ich selbst verspeißen wollte. Meine Mutter ist wieder zu ihren Eltern gefahren, und hat den "Rapfen" mitgenommen. Als ich dann mit meinen anderen Großeltern Hecht essen wollte brachte meine Mutter meiner Oma dann den "Hecht", um ihn im Backofen zuzubereiten. Ich hab dann nicht schlecht gestaunt, als ich dann eben Rapfen vorgesetzt bekam. Nagut, trotzdem probiert. Meiner Meinung nach geschmacklich eine Katastrophe, und dann noch unendliche viele Gräten. Schlussendlich haben dann unsere Hühner "königlich" gespeißt...


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (24. März 2015)

*AW: Rapfen essen?*

na zum Glück gabs heute keinen an der Angel |rolleyes
bei Brassen kann ich nicht ma an Essen denken … wenn ich die filitieren sollte …. |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
wir wollen Rapfenklopse essen !!! ich werd das eh machen 
egal was wer auch immer sagt - Testen 
( machen wir bei uns auf der Arbeit draussen und wenns nicht schmeckt iss drüben ein Laden wo wir Hähnchen bekommen  ) 
#h aber wir fange hier so FETTE starke Rapfen da kann ma einer in die Pfanne ...


----------



## ulli1958m (24. März 2015)

*AW: Rapfen essen?*



50Fifty schrieb:


> ps. @ulli1958m versteh die Frage nicht ...?


Hallo...du hast doch nach den Bericht gefragt ob der Rapfen von *klaus marquardt* geschmeckt haben


50Fifty schrieb:


> und wo ist der Bericht
> ich hab grad Lust auf Rapfen und bei den Grössen kann man doch mal paar Klopse zaubern
> aber ich hab echt kein Plan ob ich die Rapfen essen kann ?
> gruss Michi





klaus marquardt schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> 
> vielen Dank für die Tips!
> 
> ...


wollte mit mein posting dir nur verdeutlichen das er nicht antworten kann weil er hier seit juli 2013 nicht mehr online/aktiv war


ulli1958m schrieb:


> Hoffe da ist nix schief gelaufen......damit wollte ich sagen.....hoffe das er sich nicht an einer fischgräte verschluckt und dadurch nicht mehr online sein kann
> Letzte Aktivität: 19.07.2013 16:18 von Klaus marquardt |kopfkrat


...oder er hatte einfach keine Lust mehr aufs Anglerboard #d


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (25. März 2015)

*AW: Rapfen essen?*

Ok das kann sein oder die Gräten .... falsch verschluckt ... ich werde auf jeden Fall berichten wie die Buletten schmecken


----------



## Angler9999 (25. März 2015)

*AW: Rapfen essen?*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Schlussendlich haben dann unsere Hühner "königlich" gespeißt...




Damit meintest du sicher nicht deine Geschwister.....:q


----------



## AndiHam (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Rapfen essen?*

Hatte vor ca. 2-3 Wochen einen 56ér Rapfen gefangen. Also der schmeckte uns vieren gut und so ein besonderes Grätenproblem haben wir auch nicht festgestellt, wenn man weiß, was man zu erwarten hat.


----------



## CaptainPike (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Rapfen essen?*

Das Fleisch mehrmals quer einschneiden und dann ordentlich mit viel Öl durchfrittieren. Bei kleineren Fischen kochen die kurzen Zwischengräten wahrscheinlich beim normalen Garen schon weich.


----------



## Andal (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Rapfen essen?*

Kleine Rapfen als Filets mit Matjesreifer müsste auch hinhauen. Jedenfalls so, dass die feinen Grätchen kein Thema mehr sind. Das Geschmackliche muss man ausprobieren.


----------



## AndiHam (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Rapfen essen?*

Mal im Ernst .... wer stopft sich einen halben Fisch rein, wenn er vorher schon weiß, dass eventuell kleine Gräten zu erwarten sind ?
 Wir haben den Rapfen zu viert, mit 2 Kinder 8 und 12 Jahre alt, gegessen und keiner hatte Probleme mit der Gretenarmee.


----------



## Trollwut (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Rapfen essen?*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Damit meintest du sicher nicht deine Geschwister.....:q



Nein, wir haben wirklich Hühner - die Eier legen undso. #h


----------

